# Que pensez vous de Parano.be ?



## p4bl0 (19 Avril 2008)

Bonjour !

J'ai un ami qui est sur le site parano.be (lien vers Wikipédia), et il me propose de m'y inviter.

Je voudrais avant d'accepter savoir si certains d'entre vous connaissent et/ou y sont inscrit. Et dans ce cas là qu'en pensez vous ?

Je vous pose la question parce que la façon dont il m'en parle me fait penser limite à une secte (en exagérant hein!), et ce côté ultra-hiérarchisé me semble bizarre, enfin c'est a priori un mode de  fonctionnement qui ne me plaît pas trop, mais après tout c'est juste un site communautaire, pas la vraie vie.
D'un autre côté, mon pote à l'air de s'y éclater, et d'y avoir des échanges sympathiques... Du coup je ne sais pas quoi en penser.

Je vous pose donc la question pour avoir des avis extérieurs 


Merci !


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Avril 2008)

Pas pourquoi, mais ça me fait penser à ça :







En plus cheap


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Avril 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pas pourquoi, mais ça me fait penser à ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'connais pas ce bouquin, j'vais essayer de trouvé un résumé pour voir 

Parano apparemment c'est basé sur ça http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paranoïa_(jeu_de_rôle) ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

Bon plan pour niquer.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> 'connais pas ce bouquin, j'vais essayer de trouvé un résumé pour voir



c'est un livre qu'il faut "arpenter"...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> J'ai un ami qui est sur le site parano.be (lien vers Wikipédia), et il me propose de m'y inviter.
> 
> ...



Je n'y adhère pas mais ne t'inquiète pas ce n'est pas une secte. C'est un mélange de jeux de rôle et de réseau social. Si je me souviens bien, tu montes dans la hiérarchie en étant créatif ou en proposant des jeux originaux. Les nouveaux arrivants sont parrainés par les anciens.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Les nouveaux arrivants sont parrainés par les anciens.



 Déjà bu.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Déjà bu.



Ah oui tiens


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Déjà bu.


c'est un site pour scouts déchus ?


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Avril 2008)

Ouaiye bon ben personne n'a l'air de dire "c'est génial!!" donc ce truc d'ultra-hiérarchie est plus fort et le site ne me plaît pas.

Merci


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Ouaiye bon ben personne n'a l'air de dire "c'est génial!!" donc ce truc d'ultra-hiérarchie est plus fort et le site ne me plaît pas.
> 
> Merci



Commentaires ici ou là  : forum interdit aux mineurs, secteurs "chauds", hiérachie établie par on ne sait qui... Je suis assez d'accord avec toi, ça ne me plaît pas. Attention à ton temps de travail/étude surtout !


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Avril 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Ouaiye bon ben personne n'a l'air de dire "c'est génial!!" donc ce truc d'ultra-hiérarchie est plus fort et le site ne me plaît pas.
> 
> Merci





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Commentaires ici ou là  : forum interdit aux mineurs, secteurs "chauds", hiérachie établie par on ne sait qui... Je suis assez d'accord avec toi, ça ne me plaît pas. Attention à ton temps de travail/étude surtout !



Kafka à la plage ?

(ou _Sur le rivage_)


----------



## Melounette (21 Avril 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> J'ai un ami qui est sur le site parano.be (lien vers Wikipédia), et il me propose de m'y inviter.
> 
> ...


On m'a parrainée une fois. J'y suis allée. Je trouve pas que ça casse 3 pattes à un canard. En plus, il faut vraiment correspondre à des critères qui peuvent être légèrement humiliants. Et puis un système de grade comme à l'armée. Après c'est comme partout, esprit communautaire, y a des stars qui se trouvent géniales et des cons pour les suivre. Le peu de discussion que j'ai vu était essentiellement basé sur le sexe. Comme beaucoup de chat. Sauf que eux c'est l'élite pensante (tout partis confondus). Après pour s'intégrer c'est facile, il suffit d'avoir un tantinet de répartie, dire du mal beaucoup, parler cul, et, pour les filles, être vulgaires à souhait sous couvert d'une fausse image trash très tendance.
Bref, ça m'a vite gonflé. Mais j'ai p'têt pas trouvé de groupe où on peut s'éclater non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2008)

Et tu le revois le parrain ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> (...)  Le peu de discussion que j'ai vu était essentiellement basé sur le sexe. Comme beaucoup de chat. (...)


----------



## Melounette (21 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Et tu le revois le parrain ?


C'était une marraine. Et non, je ne la revois pas, j'ai eu comme une révélation.



tirhum a dit:


>


Non, ça c'est mignon, à côté de ce que j'ai lu.

Edit : Je tiens à préciser que j'ai été marrainée par une nana qui faisait plus que se lâcher sur le net et franchement...euh comment dire ?....cinglée. Donc ceci explique peut-être cela. Peut-être si t'es parrainé par quelqu'un somme toute basique, ça peut se passer mieux.


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Peut-être si t'es parrainé par quelqu'un somme toute basique, ça peut se passer mieux.


Il est dans le secteur "WEB". Apparemment c'est pas du tout orienté sex mais plutôt dev web, geek et ce genre de bidule ^^.

Mais bon de toutes façon ce truc de grade et de chef et compagnie ça me plaît pas du tout en fait. Donc j'irais pas.


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Avril 2008)

Envoie l'invit, qu'on rigole. Dès que j'ai un pré carré, j'ouvre les portes !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un a des invit's pour Matribumac?  

Merci.

Edit: précision, c'est pour un ami


----------



## Craquounette (21 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Envoie l'invit, qu'on rigole. Dès que j'ai un pré carré, j'ouvre les portes !



Tu penses y trouver des espagnoles ?


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Envoie l'invit, qu'on rigole. Dès que j'ai un pré carré, j'ouvre les portes !



Va y avoir du monde


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Envoie l'invit, qu'on rigole. Dès que j'ai un pré carré, j'ouvre les portes !



:love: N'oublie personne après


----------



## Melounette (22 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Envoie l'invit, qu'on rigole. Dès que j'ai un pré carré, j'ouvre les portes !


Je crois que je n'ai pas le grade qu'il faut pour inviter quelqu'un. En plus j'ai oublié mon mot de passe. Je suis désolée.:rateau:
Mais je vais le tenter, ça serait drôle.


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Je crois que je n'ai pas le grade qu'il faut pour inviter quelqu'un. En plus j'ai oublié mon mot de passe. Je suis désolée.:rateau:
> Mais je vais le tenter, ça serait drôle.



Non, toi, je sais bien. C'est l'invit du pablito que je veux !




Craquounette a dit:


> Tu penses y trouver des espagnoles ?



Sachez, madame, qu'il convient, généralement et en toute chose, de varier les plaisirs.
En outre, je suis pour l'éducation des masses. J'irais donc à l'assaut des belges.


----------



## Bassman (22 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un a des invit's pour Matribumac?
> 
> ...



Nan, j'en cherche aussi, pour un ami Helvête...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un a des invit's pour Matribumac?
> 
> ...


Ouaip, faut voir ça avec IF. 







edit : pareil que toi, c'est pour un ami.


----------



## kisbizz (22 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Envoie l'invit, qu'on rigole. Dès que j'ai un pré carré, j'ouvre les portes !



ne m'oublie surtout pas .....


----------



## p4bl0 (22 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non, toi, je sais bien. C'est l'invit du pablito que je veux !


J'en ai pas on me propose de m'inviter. D'après ce que j'ai compris ça coûte des "sous" (ou des points enfin j'en sais rien) d'inviter quelqu'un. Et moins il y a de place dispo (en fonction des serveurs je suppose), plus ça coûte cher. On gagne des points/sous en passant du temps sur le site il me semble.

Je ne sais pas combien ça vaut en ce moment mais faut que je demande à mon pote si il veut bien te filer une invit'.

Si il veux pas je me sacrifie, j'y vais moi et j'vous invit' tous dès que je le peux. MacGé va envahir parano


----------



## rizoto (23 Avril 2008)

Je n'ai pas très bien compris le principe de parano.be mais j'ai joué il y a quelques années, à paranoïa... C'était assez marrant, mais bordélique.


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Avril 2008)

Bon mon pote est pas d'accord d'inviter quelqu'un qu'il connait pas parce que si t'invites des gens et qu'ils foutent le bordel, tu trinques aussi... :mouais:


Alors je fais quoi ? Moi j'm'en tape de ce site alors j'y vais en inflitration jusqu'à pouvoir inviter l'écrieur ou vous vous en tapez complet ?


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Bon mon pote est pas d'accord d'inviter quelqu'un qu'il connait pas parce que si t'invites des gens et qu'ils foutent le bordel, tu trinques aussi... :mouais:



ah bah c'est l'inverse du Cercle alors !! 

  




p4bl0 a dit:


> Alors je fais quoi ? Moi j'm'en tape de ce site alors j'y vais en inflitration jusqu'à pouvoir inviter l'écrieur ou vous vous en tapez complet ?



si l'écrieur y entre, ça finira comme le Cercle par contre, jp, sonny, tenez-vous prêts !


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> si l'écrieur y entre, ça finira comme le Cercle par contre, jp, sonny, tenez-vous prêts !



Supputes, supputes.


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je n'y adhère pas mais ne t'inquiète pas ce n'est pas une secte. C'est un mélange de jeux de rôle et de réseau social. Si je me souviens bien, tu montes dans la hiérarchie en étant créatif ou en proposant des jeux originaux. Les nouveaux arrivants sont parrainés par les anciens.



Un peu comme les forums privés des modérateurs de MacG, quoi...

PS : Je peux vous inviter pour MTM, mais il faut payer d'abord.


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Avril 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Alors je fais quoi ? Moi j'm'en tape de ce site alors j'y vais en inflitration jusqu'à pouvoir inviter l'écrieur ou vous vous en tapez complet ?



Non, t'inquiètes. Passe ton temps libre ailleurs, j'en trouverais, des invits.


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non, t'inquiètes. Passe ton temps libre ailleurs, j'en trouverais, des invits.


C'est con j'avais prévu d'y passer 1h/jour... j'vais devoir phlouder sur MacG pour compenser et rétablir l'équilibre dans mon emploi du temps 


:rateau:


----------

